
Show HN: Sorry, found bug. - sdesol
https://gitsense.com/insight?c=bitbucket:gitsense/contexts:gs_contexts::default.ccf#b=bitbucket:atlassian/aui:master::github:Microsoft/vscode:master::gitlab:gitlab-org/gitlab-ce:master&q=action:M+lang:ruby+lang:markdown+lang:javascript&dr=1week&dl=&dp=
======
sdesol
The link in this show hn post, will let you browse all the ruby, markdown, and
javascript changes from Bitbucket's atlassian/aui, GitHub's Microsoft/vscode
and GitLab's gitlab-org/gitlab-ce repo, for the past 7 days.

The diffs browser uses Microsoft's Monaco Editor, and took practically no time
to build around. I basically used the following as a starting point:

[https://github.com/Microsoft/monaco-editor-
samples/blob/mast...](https://github.com/Microsoft/monaco-editor-
samples/blob/master/sample-diff-editor/index.html)

The documentation for Monaco isn't there yet, so you'll have to crawl through
the source, to figure somethings out. The two things that I needed to figure
out, was how to change the font size and how to switch between side by side
and inline views. The answer to both is

<diff_editor>.updateOptions({renderSideBySide: <boolean>, fontSize:
<integer>})

When I get sometime, I'll do a blog post on the editor.

~~~
sdesol
It turns out I could have saved some time if I played around with the
navigator playground

[https://microsoft.github.io/monaco-
editor/playground.html](https://microsoft.github.io/monaco-
editor/playground.html)

so don't make the same mistake that I did.

------
sdesol
It turns out this new feature doesn't play nicely with how the caching system
works. I know what the fix is and should get things working later this
evening.

~~~
sdesol
The problem has been fixed.

